# Whip Finishing Video



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

I don't know if this would be useful to people here or not, but in Florida, I used to get a bunch of queries on how I finished my Bimini Twists, using the whip finish versus the 3-half hitches technique that was used when the knot was invented. I did not invent or develop this use of the whip finish, as it was shown to me by Ralph Delph, back in the late 70's. It's easy to show, but very hard to describe via the written word. Now we have a video.


Currently it is located in the LINE CLASS FORUM, in a Thread on the FG knot. Evidently, this Rizzuto person saw fit to put his name on the technique, as if he invented it. No matter, it's there and it is the best I have seen on making the whip finish for any knot that it is used on, like Biminis, Huffnagles and Slim Beauties.


If y'all already know the technique then ignore this thread and I apologize.


EDIT: Being the computer moron that I am, I don't have a clue as to how to make the video appear on this thread if it is necessary. Maybe someone can help.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

is this one you're referring to?


----------

